# The Game Boys- 4 Male Multimammates- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
Mickelmarsh Mouse House Rodent Rescue
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: MULTIMAMMATE
Number of animals: 4

Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): 9mths
Name(s): Kong, Mario, Link and Kirby
Colours: Kong is Tan+White. The other three boys are Agouti+White but easy to differentiate.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner became ill and unable to care for them.
Temperament: The boys are very gentle towards each other. It is a joy to watch them playing together and grooming one another. They can nip when frightened so need careful handling.
Medical problems: None apparent.
Other info: They would be best suited to an adult/ teenage home as they can jump quite a distance and are too fast for small hands.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still waiting for a home to call their own.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

No interest in these gorgeous guys. :thumbdown: Boo


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Surely someone has room in their home, and their heart, for these fab lads.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Link passed away overnight. 

Kirby, Mario and Kong are still waiting for the perfect retirement home.


----------

